# Kitten giving me mixed signals



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

Im confused, first my kitten shows me signs like she dislikes me..like for e.g pouncing on my legs, clawing to them whenever i walk around, then she would try to burry her food when i give it to her, other times she would be so terrified of me, like when i happen to walk in the room, she would jump,literally jump! and runs off and hide, with her ears going back, and then sometimes she would sit and watch me, when im on my bed she would jump up and try to attack me,
and then when shes sleepy or when im about to sleep she would come and sleep close to me.what should i do?:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

it sounds like shes just playing, thats how lots of kittens play together pouncing on each other, lots of rumble tumbles lol Have you thought about getting her a playmate?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

karamelkittykat said:


> Im confused, first my kitten shows me signs like she dislikes me..like for e.g pouncing on my legs, clawing to them whenever i walk around, then she would try to burry her food when i give it to her, other times she would be so terrified of me, like when i happen to walk in the room, she would jump,literally jump! and runs off and hide, with her ears going back, and then sometimes she would sit and watch me, when im on my bed she would jump up and try to attack me,
> and then when shes sleepy or when im about to sleep she would come and sleep close to me.what should i do?:


She is just playing!!!! Bless her. How old is she? Remember she has no litter mates to play with so she is playing with you instead. Also she has no-one else to 'learn' from so is probably more skittish and scared of normal things than most. My two had each other but it took AGES for them to stop being jumpy - and they will still be skittish from certain things even now - its cats nature to be slightly skittish - specially when they are young!

Out of interest - how long have you had her abd have you had kitties before?


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you are expecting too much from such a young kitten to be honest with you. 

I got my 2 kittens when they were 11 weeks old and all they did for the first couple of months was chase each other and fight. It looked viscious sometimes but they were only playing, learning new skills and testing boundaries. Since your kitten has no playmates it will do all of these things to you instead. All you can do is distract her with toys. Now that my 2 are 6 months old they rarely fight each other or try to scratch or bite me.

It also comes down to personality. One of my Cats is still very jumpy and will often run away from us. She will also never sit on us or let us cuddle her. Though she does come ruinning over purring when I get in from work. She is just never going to be a lap cat. Unfortunately, your kitten may be the same. My other Cat on the other hand is the friendliest cat I've ever met.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Karamel, your kitten was separted from her mother and siblings at 6 weeks of age, and she's what, 8 weeks now? She is alone (no playmates). This kind of behavioiur is to be expected. The socialisation she should have been receiving from her mother and litter-mates (i.e. what is appropriate biting/sctaching and what is not), well quite simply you have to teach her that now.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm no expert on cats, but this is what I've noticed in my own kittens (got at 8 weeks).

The majority of their play is with eachother rather than us or their toys. They are forever chasing, wrestling, biting, scragging (dont know if it has a proper name!), etc. Looks vicious but clearly just play - never any suggestion that it hurts, not a mark on them.

The usual scratches for us are because we are in the way when they're at it. They will climb up me, run over me, even try to fight eachother through my legs when I'm on the sofa....

Very occassionally they will try to playfight with us - but they have pretty much realised that we don't play like that.

Jones particularly is also very demanding of attention and cuddles - and WILL climb up my legs if I don't pick him up fast enough. He's certainly not attacking me.

Bob likes proper cuddles - but on occassion gets so carried away writhing around and purring he will suddenly grab my hand. It doesn't really hurt, it's as if he is trying to hug, but there are teeth and claws involved.

As your kitten is so very young, and is alone, I am not surprised that is either nervous or playing with you (or a combination of both). I would certainly suggest you stop all forms of physical punishment for the "attacks" - this is only going to destroy any trust she may have in you, and is unlikely to stop any aggression.


----------



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

im thinking of getting another kitten so she would have someone to play with, but i was just wondering if that would change her agression or it would make her feel neglected or jealous if im paying more attention to the toher kitten or vice versa? and if i do get another kitten should it be around the same age or older or it doesnt matter?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

karamelkittykat said:


> im thinking of getting another kitten so she would have someone to play with, but i was just wondering if that would change her agression or it would make her feel neglected or jealous if im paying more attention to the toher kitten or vice versa? and if i do get another kitten should it be around the same age or older or it doesnt matter?


well since your kitten is only 8 weeks old (which I think is too young to be away from the mother)... I personally would opt for a slightly older kitten, say around 12 weeks. I have had loads of rescue kittens come and go thorugh my homes over the years, and never had a problem integrating kittens with other kittens. She has been with you such a short time that I don't think jealousy will be an issue. I don't think she will feel neglected, I have neevr experienced that. I think interaction with another cat is exactly what she needs most, especially because she is so young.

sorry, just wanted to add.... I think it's important you find a well socialised second kitten, so your current kitten can learn from the better socialised one. It wouldn't IMO be the best idea on earth (considering the difficulties you're having with this little lady) to get a second kitten with similar issues. Make sure the next kitten comes from a good home where it has grown up with lots of human attention and been with it's mother and siblings for a far longer period.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

karamelkittykat said:


> im thinking of getting another kitten so she would have someone to play with, but i was just wondering if that would change her agression or it would make her feel neglected or jealous if im paying more attention to the toher kitten or vice versa? and if i do get another kitten should it be around the same age or older or it doesnt matter?


I seriously dont think your kitten IS being agressive! Give it a chance - she/he is just playing!!! You'd know if it was pure aggression - believe me. And at 8 weeks they really arent aggressive - just playful.

Are you experienced of having kittens/cats?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

The Twins said:


> I seriously dont think your kitten IS being agressive! Give it a chance - she/he is just playing!!! You'd know if it was pure aggression - believe me. And at 8 weeks they really arent aggressive - just playful.
> 
> Are you experienced of having kittens/cats?


agree totally .... she is just playing... at this age she should be playing with her mother and littermates, she needs some rough and tumble, she is a kitten, she doesn't have a mum and brother/sisters so she needs to get her rough and tumble with you. You have to be substitute mum/brother/sister for her.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with the others, she is not being aggressive shes a baby and has been taken away from her mother far too early. Everything is still new to her and shes learning about her home. Her 'burying' her food is totally normal.

I would recommend a playmate, my six kittens all played with each other until they left home at 13wks. It also gives you some peace at 6am when they decide they want to play and you want a lie in.

xx


----------

